# Weg motors



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've had positive experiences with them. They're nice to service because the coil is a replacement part. You need metric nut drivers to make up the motor connections in the peckerhead.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> I've had positive experiences with them. They're nice to service because the coil is a replacement part. You need metric nut drivers to make up the motor connections in the peckerhead.


Yeah I noticed the same. Reason I ask is I've had 2 fail within a couple months after being operational for just as long. Now I might have another 2 trending in the same fashion. I'll know after I meg them today whether it's coincidence or a pattern


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Yeah I noticed the same. Reason I ask is I've had 2 fail within a couple months after being operational for just as long. Now I might have another 2 trending in the same fashion. I'll know after I meg them today whether it's coincidence or a pattern


One consistant problem I had with them years ago was that larger frame crusher duty motors, from my experience 250HP at up, were sold as "460V" 60Hz. But they were actually dual voltage 690/400V 50Hz because they use 690V in mining in Brazil (where they are made). So if you wanted to use them here, you had to connect them using the LOW voltage pattern (Delta), which is opposite of what we generally experience with dual voltage motors. So a LOT of them got hooked up in the High voltage (Star) pattern, which cuts their output running torque to 58% of normal, and the STARTING torque gets cut to 33% of normal. That means the motors either fail to accelerate a heavy load, or if they do, the loss of running torque increases slip, which makes it pull more current and over heat, leading to early failure. 

The solution of course was to just hook them up properly, but Weg didn't make that easy, the information was only available in the paper installation manual for the motors, which nobody reads. On the nameplate for the US, they just said "440V", then on the inside of the peckerhead, there was a dual voltage connection diagram that just said "High" and 'Low", so there was nothing obvious as to it needing to be connected to "Low".


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I have wired up a bunch and they have a slightly larger than average junction box which is a welcome change on a motor.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> ... You need metric nut drivers to make up the motor connections in the peckerhead.


The ones I have worked on also had metric threads for the conduit entry on the motor junction box.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> The ones I have worked on also had metric threads for the conduit entry on the motor junction box.


Correct. Some of these do and they come with an adapter to npt. The rest are boston gear box motors and have standard threaded entries


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

I have had good experiences with them. Most motors I have to mess with are in dirty dusty environments. Haven't had one fail prematurely so I would install again.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

The last dozen or so single voltage 12 lead motors over 100HP that I've connected used parallel ∆. 

This is opposite of a dual voltage 12 lead motor which will use series ∆ for high voltage. 

Several of these were already connected series ∆ when I was called to figure out why the motor would draw a lot of current but would produce very little HP. 

Sort of scary to connect a motor for what seems like 230 and hit it with 480.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Thoughts? Any bad experiences? I have 80 to deal with on a project, all gear reduced.


 What make are the gear reducers ?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

dronai said:


> What make are the gear reducers ?


Boston


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Correct. Some of these do and they come with an adapter to npt. The rest are boston gear box motors and have standard threaded entries


I have never seen an adapter supplied with the motor...I aways had to buy my own adapters.


----------



## theloop82 (Aug 18, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Correct. Some of these do and they come with an adapter to npt. The rest are boston gear box motors and have standard threaded entries


Yeah! I thought I was losing my s#!* when I eyeballed the opening, grabbed my connector, and then tried to screw it in. Luckily the one we were replacing had the old one on it, I would hate to try and find one of those on friday night swing shift.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Odd as it may seem, sometimes half of a sealtite connector will fit the metric threads. 

I always carry a 1/2 and 3/4 pipe tap. That'll straighten out those pesky metric threads......


----------



## jjd223 (Jun 4, 2012)

Working on a job now with 350 HP 2400 volt wound rotor motors controlled by a liquid rheostat. Original motors that were replaced were GE but for some reason GE couldn't reproduce the motors. Had to go with WEG from Brazil, so far so good 2/5 are up and running.


----------

